
Mapping and Visualization - lsb
https://scottreinhard.com/Mapping-and-Visualization
======
lsb
A lot of the data comes from NYC open data, and the results are gorgeous
(especially the hydrology)

See previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18837481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18837481)

